# lighweight sheetrock



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

drywallinjon said:


> i have posted here on several subjects relating to drywall, and called a few novices out. Funny how my posts are nowhere to be found. This site is for bragging know it all's that know nothing.:clap:



Well then, hot rod,ya oughta fit right in with us quite nicely!


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

drywallinjon said:


> USG Lightweight sheetrock was good the first few months we used it. But like every product, new and old USG makes, they find a way to mess it up. The lightweight boards we use now WILL NOT hold a nail in the recess. The paper on the back IS NOT bonded to the core. And if you are cutting the recess off for a rip, it comes away from the board either in pieces or knotted all to hell.As for finishing the stuff alot of the recess joints are not deep enough for the tape to cover, making the flats butt-joints, in all reality...W.T.F? USG representatives have come onto jobs to wittness the problems first hand, so I will say they are aware of the problem, and are serious about fixing the problems. Until they do, we have switched back to American Gypsum, which is cheaper. And even though it's heavy as hell, it holds a nail, and screw, much better, and finishes nicely. That is my professional opinion, and I've been doing drywall for way to many years.





drywallinjon said:


> i have posted here on several subjects relating to drywall, and called a few novices out. Funny how my posts are nowhere to be found. This site is for bragging know it all's that know nothing.:clap:


Yes you know way more than us rookies here on this site.

You probably are better off hanging out with real drywall guys at http://www.drywalltalk.com


----------



## N&K_Interiors (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont like it... too flimsy


----------



## JMJMadison (May 31, 2011)

Just used it on an in-home recording studio, ceiling application, 1/2", tray ceiling. Much easier to work with for above head installations, but not quite convinced on rigidity yet or scoring and cutting. Almost worth saving a buck per sheet and going with the old stand by stuff.


----------

